

Ask HN: How to identify a website built with Bootstrap? - prakster

I tried doing a &quot;View source&quot;, but couldn&#x27;t figure out how to definitively know whether a given website built with Bootstrap or not. (Also tried a Google search before posting on HN.)
======
hardwaresofton
Markup is the way to go, look at classes of buttons, divs and spans. Look for
_-lg or span_ s and stuff like that.

That... and you could open up the dev console

------
sganesh
Checkout [http://builtwith.com](http://builtwith.com). If the css is not
renamed, merged or minified it will be listed in the technologies used. Else,
you have to do the one of the other suggestions here.

------
YoAdrian
View source and look for a CSS file named something like "bootstrap".

~~~
fmikhail
Usually this is the best way.If the bootstrap.css has been renamed you can
download bootstrap.css (or minified version) file,open css file in the website
source, then [Ctrl+F]+[Ctrl+V].

------
ivanbrussik
I'd also like to suggest a really cool browser plugin called Wappalyzer. Its
really good (ok, kind of decent) at guessing the platforum of a website and
will even guess plugins, frameworks, CMS, web server and I think sometimes
even host.

------
richbradshaw
A mildly decent way is to check for `span[0-9]+` or the newer `col-` whatever
classes. A site using classes of `container` and the ones previously mentioned
probably has a 80%+ chance of using the bootstrap grid.

